# Game-Monitor gesucht 22-24"



## 5ch05ch0n3 (8. November 2012)

Jetzt ist es auch bei mir soweit, 
brauche eure Beratung in Bezug auf einen neuen Monitor bis ca 400euro(desto billiger natürlich besser). 

Hardware: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H, RAM 16GB, i7-3770K, 
               Graka noch nicht bestellt wird jedoch vermutlich Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N670OC-2GD)

Der Monitor wird hauptsächlich zum Zocken benötigt, ab und zu mal Filme schauen, benutzung mit dem CAD-Program Autodesk Inventor, hin und wieder mal ein paar "kurzfilme" erstellen.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (8. November 2012)

Da du keine Bild-und Videobearbeitung machst, kannst du auch zu nem TN greifen. Wie Schlieren/Koronaanfällig bist du? Hast du dich schonmal mit Monitoren befasst?
Ein Top Zockermonitor ist der hier: BenQ RL2450HT LED-Monitor: LCD/TFT-Monitor Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de
Wenns mit 120hz sein soll(da wären dann die Asus 27 Zöller preislich nicht weit entfernt): BenQ XL2420T LED-Monitor: LCD/TFT-Monitor Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de
Oder wenn du nicht extrem Schlierenanfällig bist, dann den hier oft empfohlenen Allrounder:LG IPS235P LED-Monitor: LCD/TFT-Monitor Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de
Oder Höhenverstellbarer IPS mit 16:10 Seitenverhältnis: Dell U2412M LED-Monitor: LCD/TFT-Monitor Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de


----------



## 5ch05ch0n3 (8. November 2012)

Hi, also ich muss zugeben das es ja ein recht komplexes Thema ist und man da schnell die Übersicht verliert.
Ich hab mich versucht damit zu befassen, bin jedoch irgendwann nciht mehr weitergekommen. 
Vor kurzem hab ich mir meine neue Hardware bestellt und musste feststellen das der Monitor ja auch wieder aktuell wird.

Leider kann ich mich nicht dazu äußern wie anfällig ich für die Schlieren/Korona bin, kann ich das rausfinden?

Jedoch hab ich auch schon an den BenQ XL2420T wegen der 120hz zum zocken gedacht, alle die einen 120hz haben äußern sich sehr positiv darüber.
Wie ist es jetzt wenn ich doch mal Bild- und Vidiobearbeitung betreibe auf dem benq?
Ist die Graka ok oder sollte ich da eine andere in Erwägung ziehen?

Danke für die Vorschläge


----------



## Painkiller (8. November 2012)

> Wie ist es jetzt wenn ich doch mal Bild- und Vidiobearbeitung betreibe auf dem benq?


Für sowas würde ich dir eher den Asus empfehlen. Zumindest wenn du einen Gaming-Monitor suchst. Der BenQ hat einen relativ schwachen Kontrast. 
ASUS VG278HE, 27" (90LME6001T510N1C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Der Asus hat zwar 27", bietet dafür aber auch 144Hz.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (8. November 2012)

<> schrieb:


> Für sowas würde ich dir eher den Asus empfehlen. Zumindest wenn du einen Gaming-Monitor suchst. Der BenQ hat einen relativ schwachen Kontrast.
> ASUS VG278HE, 27" (90LME6001T510N1C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Der Asus hat zwar 27", bietet dafür aber auch 144Hz.


 
Jop, ich habe ja schon erwähnt, dass wenn er Richtung 120/144hz will, der Asus auf jeden Fall mit in die engere Auswahl sollte. Der hat eben 27 Zoll. Das sehe ich als Vorteil, andere als Nachteil.


----------



## 5ch05ch0n3 (8. November 2012)

Der Asus klingt gut ist jedoch ein 27" und ich sitze recht nah vor dem Monitor und dazu kommt halt auch der preis mh... dachte eher unter 400 (denk jedoch das die 410euronen auch zu verkraften sind) oder ist der asus so gut?

Gibt es einen Mindestabstand welchen man einhalten sollte?

Habe hier im Forum auch schon gelesen das ein 24" bei der Auflösung besser ist als der Asus mit 27" bzw. das die Auflösung schon grenzwertig für einen 27" ist?

Lohnt es sich den die 120/144hz zu holen oder sollte ich besser noch warten?


----------



## Painkiller (9. November 2012)

Wie nahe sitzt du am Monitor?

Wenn du unseren Worten nicht glaubst, das der Monitor gut ist, vllt. kann dich ja dann die Note vom PCGH-Test überzeugen.

Asus VG278HE

Test in Ausgabe 12/2012
Wertung: 1,88
Award: Top-Produkt


----------



## 5ch05ch0n3 (9. November 2012)

Doch das glaube ich dir bzw euch!
Da ich jedoch nicht jeden Tag mal 410 Euro für einen Monitor ausgeben kann will ich natürlich nix verkehrt machen 

Wollte nur noch kurz auf das bis jetzt schon in Erfahrung gebrachte eingehen.

Ich sitze ca 30 bis 50cm von dem Monitor entfernt. (eine Arm-Länge)


----------



## Painkiller (9. November 2012)

> Ich sitze ca 30 bis 50cm von dem Monitor entfernt. (eine Arm-Länge)


Ist das der maximal mögliche Abstand, oder hast du noch Luft nach oben?


----------



## 5ch05ch0n3 (9. November 2012)

Nun viel geht nicht mehr, vllt noch max 20cm.
Wie viel wird so empfohlen?


----------



## Painkiller (9. November 2012)

Ich sitze von meinem Monitor gute 80cm weg. Wenn du also ca. 70cm weit weg bist, sollte das reichen.


----------



## aliriza (9. November 2012)

kleine fragen zwischen durch. 

Werde ich wenn ich von meinem SyncMaster 206BW 20" Monitor auf einen Dell U2312HM 23" einen großen unterschied erleben können in sachen Bildqualität und allgemein beim Spielen und Filme gucken. Ich werde den Monitor mit einem Displayport kabel an meine Asus 6870 anschließen.

Mit meinem jetztigen Monitor erkennt man beim Spielen von Pes 2013 auch wenn alles auf high gestellt ist unscharfe Konturen bei den Spielern oder anderen Elementen. Außerdem sind bei schnellen Bildabläufen so wagerechte schnitte zu erkennen.


----------



## Painkiller (9. November 2012)

Der Dell hat ein IPS-Panel. Hier sind alleine schon die Farben wesentlich besser als beim Samsung. Der LG IPS 235P hat noch einen Tick bessere Farben als der Dell.  

Die waagerechten Schnitte sind vermutlich Tearing. Schalte mal Vsync und Triple Buffering im Treiber an. Evtl. hilft das schon weiter.


----------



## aliriza (9. November 2012)

Wenn ich Vsync und Buffering einschalte wirkt das Spiel nicht mehr so flüssig und wirkt sehr zäh :S

Merkt man auch einen deutlichen unterschiend zwischen FullHD mit Displayport im vergleich zu DVI mit nur 1680 Auflösung. Konturen usw?


----------



## 5ch05ch0n3 (9. November 2012)

<> schrieb:


> Ich sitze von meinem Monitor gute 80cm weg. Wenn du also ca. 70cm weit weg bist, sollte das reichen.


 
Hast du den Asus ASUS VG278HE, 27" (90LME6001T510N1C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  oder?
Hab jetzt nochmal geschaut wegen dem Abstand zum Monitor also gute 80cm sind drin

und eine Alternative zu dem Asus gibts nicht?
Kann ich mir den Monitor einfach bei Amazon bestellen oder muss ich auf iwas achten?

Danke schonmal für die Beratung


----------



## Painkiller (9. November 2012)

> Hast du den Asus ASUS VG278HE, 27" (90LME6001T510N1C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  oder?


Nope! Hatte dafür schon die Gelegenheit das Gerät ein paar Tage lang zu testen. 



> und eine Alternative zu dem Asus gibts nicht?


Es gibt noch einen 120Hz-Monitor von Samsung. Aber der Asus ist billiger, und liefert das bessere Komplettpaket ab. 



> Kann ich mir den Monitor einfach bei Amazon bestellen oder muss ich auf iwas achten?


Ja kannst du. Wobei er bei Mindfactory billiger ist. Und die Versandkosten fallen durch das Midnight-Shopping auch weg.
27" (68,58cm) Asus VG278HE DVI+HDMI LED - Hardware, Notebooks
Midnight-Shopping -> Serviceangebote -> Info-Center - Hardware, Notebooks


----------



## 5ch05ch0n3 (9. November 2012)

Danke 

Der Monitor wird wohl ausprobiert sollte ich irgendwelche Tests machen um den Monitor auf volle Funktionalität zu testen?

Noch eine kurze Frage wie kommt man auf der Asus-Seite ASUS mit den Bezeichnungen klar, also die vielen Serien?
Gibt es da eine Entschlüsselung oder eine Info-Datei?  THX
Wollte eig. nur mal schauen was die vor Monitore sonst anbieten komme jedoch mit dem ganzen wirrwarr nicht klar.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (9. November 2012)

Auf jeden Fall nen Pixeltest machen. Entweder n Programm downloaden, oder einfach ne Windows Vorschau mit pur Rot, Grün und Blau. Mein Montior hat zwar Tote Pixel, aber mich stört das so gut wie gar nicht, da ich keine professionelle Bildbearbeitung mache.

Edit: PRAD | Testprogramme

Hier wären solche Programme. Da kannst du nebenbei auch noch einen Worst Case für Schlieren sehen(weißes Quadrat auf Schwarzem Hintergrund)


----------



## Painkiller (9. November 2012)

> Noch eine kurze Frage wie kommt man auf der Asus-Seite ASUS mit den Bezeichnungen klar, also die vielen Serien?
> Gibt es da eine Entschlüsselung oder eine Info-Datei?  THX


Damit hab ich auch noch so meine lieben Probleme.  



> Wollte eig. nur mal schauen was die vor Monitore sonst anbieten komme jedoch mit dem ganzen wirrwarr nicht klar.


Für Gamer sind das hier die interessantesten Monitore von Asus.
Produktvergleich ASUS VS248H, 24" (90LME3101Q00041C), ASUS VG278HE, 27" (90LME6001T510N1C), ASUS VG278H, 27", ASUS VE278Q, 27", ASUS VK278Q, 27", ASUS VS238H, 23" | Geizhals Deutschland

Edit: Hier ist ein gutes Tool.
http://www.eizo.de/support/kompetenz-center/monitortest.html


----------



## 5ch05ch0n3 (9. November 2012)

Danke für den Link zu dem Testprogramm

Der Unterschied zwischen:
VG278HE und VG278H ist das NVIDIA® 3D Vision™-Set oder?

Frag mich nur warum des so unübersichtlich gestaltet ist auf der Asus-Seite naja vllt werden auch solche Fehler irgendwann mal behoben

Die Graka 2048MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Hardware, ist ok oder sollte ich da eine AMD in betracht ziehen?


----------



## mr.4EvEr (9. November 2012)

<> schrieb:


> Edit: Hier ist ein gutes Tool.
> EIZO: Monitortest



Der ist gut. Passmark ist zwar n bissl besser, da bekommst du allerdings nur ne kurzzeitige Demoversion (hat für mich zum Monitor einstellen damals gereicht)


----------



## Painkiller (9. November 2012)

> VG278HE und VG278H ist das NVIDIA® 3D Vision™-Set oder?


Der H hat 120Hz + 3D Brille, und der HE hat 144Hz ohne Brille. 



> Die Graka 2048MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Hardware, ist ok oder sollte ich da eine AMD in betracht ziehen?


Die Karte ist ok. Obwohl du für das Geld auch eine HD7970 bekommen würdest. Wenn 3D also keine Rolle spielt, wäre diese Karte eine Option.
VTX3D Radeon HD 7970 X-Edition, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (VX7970 3GBD5-2DHX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## mr.4EvEr (9. November 2012)

5ch05ch0n3 schrieb:


> Danke für den Link zu dem Testprogramm
> 
> Der Unterschied zwischen:
> VG278HE und VG278H ist das NVIDIA® 3D Vision™-Set oder?
> ...



Wenn du 3d Vision iwann mal nutzen/ausprobieren willst, dann musst du eine Nvidia Karte nehmen. Ansonsten hat AMD ein besseres P/L Verhältnis(welches durch Nvidia Preisstürze ein wenig kompensiert wurde). 
Die Gigabyte ist super. Die kannst du nehmen.
Alternativ könnte man noch die nehmen: MSI N670 PE 2GD5/OC (2048MB) Single GPU Grafikkarte: Grafikkarte Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de
Die wäre eben dann bei Hardwareversand (MF hat ja kein MSI) und ob du da Spiele bekommst weiß ich nicht, da muss ich mich mal informieren

Edit: Assassins Creed 3 gibts nur bei MF, Alternate u. Atelco und One dazu.


----------



## 5ch05ch0n3 (9. November 2012)

THX

Momentan ist 3D keine Frage, für den Monitor ist es also egal ob AMD oder NVIDIA?

Welche Graka ist denn von den Werten besser die GTX670 oder die AMD7970?
Vom Preis her ist ja eig. fast kein Unterschied.


----------



## Painkiller (9. November 2012)

> Momentan ist 3D keine Frage, für den Monitor ist es also egal ob AMD oder NVIDIA?


Jep! 144Hz laufen mit jeder Karte die über DisplayPort oder DVI-D verfügt. 

Zu den Werten:
AMD Catalyst 12.11 Performance Analysis Review | techPowerUp

AMD ist momentan mein Favourit. Alleine schon deswegen. 
AMD Never Settle - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von Mindfactory.de


----------



## mr.4EvEr (9. November 2012)

<> schrieb:


> Jep! 144Hz laufen mit jeder Karte die über DisplayPort oder DVI-D verfügt.
> 
> Zu den Werten:
> AMD Catalyst 12.11 Performance Analysis Review | techPowerUp
> ...



Also ich bevorzuge auch AMD. Wobei der Vorteil schmilzt. Ich finde zwar als Beigabe Hitman Absolution u. Far Cry 3 Bombe (Sleeping Dogs ist auch nicht schlecht), 
aber andere würden da lieber Borderlands 2 u. Assassins Creed 3 bei ner Nvidia Karte nehmen.


----------



## 5ch05ch0n3 (9. November 2012)

Ja das stimmt... man da fehlt die Entscheidung echt schwer....

Sind die AMD Karten schon leiser geworden? 
Hatte mal eine 4870x2 danach die HD6950, diese waren jedoch recht laut....


----------



## mr.4EvEr (9. November 2012)

5ch05ch0n3 schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt... man da fehlt die Entscheidung echt schwer....
> 
> Sind die AMD Karten schon leiser geworden?
> Hatte mal eine 4870x2 danach die HD6950, diese waren jedoch recht laut....



Inzwischen gibt es von beiden Herstellern sehr gut gekühlte und leise Karten. 
GigaByte GV-R797OC-3GD (3072MB) Single GPU Grafikkarte: Grafikkarte Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de

Die würde ich nehmen. Die ist P/L technisch die beste HD 7970. Außerdem ist sie keine GHZ Variante. Die GHZ Versionen haben höhere Spannungen und somit ist die Chiplebensdauer geringer, die abwärme und somit die Lautstärke etwas höher.


----------



## 5ch05ch0n3 (9. November 2012)

Danke für eure Hilfe beim raussuchen

d.h. die GHZ Variante ist nicht zu empfehlen, wegen der höheren Spannung und Chiplebensdauer?
Und wie ist es mit dem Tahiti-XT2-GPU ist dieser in der GigaByte Variante auch schon drin?


----------



## mr.4EvEr (9. November 2012)

5ch05ch0n3 schrieb:


> Danke für eure Hilfe beim raussuchen
> 
> d.h. die GHZ Variante ist nicht zu empfehlen, wegen der höheren Spannung und Chiplebensdauer?
> Und wie ist es mit dem Tahiti-XT2-GPU ist dieser in der GigaByte Variante auch schon drin?


 
Der XT2 wird leider nur als GHZ Edition verkauft. Es heißt, dass der angeblich leicht bessere Qualitätskontrollen hat, aber sicher ist sich da keiner. Ich würde bei der Non GHZ bleiben, wenn dir die Lautstärke wichtig ist .
Die MSI Twin Frozr Karten werden leider nicht bei MF angeboten (somit kein Never Settle). Evtl. kannst du dir noch die anschauen (obwohl Asus zz in negativen Schlagzeilen steckt)
Asus HD7950-DC2-3GD5-V2 (3072MB) Single GPU Grafikkarte: Grafikkarte Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de
oder die, die wäre zwar im Idle mit 0,9 Sone recht laut. Wird beim Gamen aber nicht lauter: Powercolor Radeon HD 7950 PCS+ 3072MB GDDR5 Single GPU Grafikkarte: Grafikkarte Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de

Ich würde allerdings die Gigabyte oder die Asus nehmen.


----------



## 5ch05ch0n3 (9. November 2012)

Meinst du jetzt die 7950 oder die 7970?


----------



## mr.4EvEr (9. November 2012)

5ch05ch0n3 schrieb:


> Meinst du jetzt die 7950 oder die 7970?


 
Ich meinte die HD 7970. Der XT2 Chip bedeutet automatisch, wird nur mit der HD 7970 GHZ verkauft.


----------



## 5ch05ch0n3 (9. November 2012)

mr.4EvEr schrieb:
			
		

> Ich meinte die HD 7970. Der XT2 Chip bedeutet automatisch, wird nur mit der HD 7970 GHZ verkauft.



 Ok 

Wie ist die Kombi mit dem Asus und einer 7970 karte, ich meine wenn ich später auf 3D einsteigen möchte geht das, was für eine Brille braucht man da bei der Kombi?


----------



## mr.4EvEr (9. November 2012)

5ch05ch0n3 schrieb:


> Ok
> 
> Wie ist die Kombi mit dem Asus und einer 7970 karte, ich meine wenn ich später auf 3D einsteigen möchte geht das, was für eine Brille braucht man da bei der Kombi?



Wenn du 3d mit dem Monitor nutzen willst, dann musst du ne Nvidia Karte nehmen!


----------



## 5ch05ch0n3 (9. November 2012)

Das würde heißen 3D mit dem Asus Monitor geht nur mit NVIDIA auch wenn ich es jetzt nicht brauche jedoch für die Zukunft.

Irgendwie blöd, da ich die 7970 nehmen will mh... 

Wird wohl doch die 670 GTX


----------



## 5ch05ch0n3 (10. November 2012)

Nur nochmal zur Info 

Hab mich für die Graka entschieden: 2048MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Hardware,
und für diesen Monitor: 27" (68,58cm) Asus VG278HE DVI+HDMI LED - Hardware, Notebooks

Diese Kombi, da ich jeder Zeit auf 3D umsteigen kann und mit der AMD-Karte es nicht geht.

Danke für die gute Beratung


----------



## Painkiller (11. November 2012)

Sehr gute Wahl! 
Viel Spaß damit! 

Nicht vergessen: Dual DVI-D Kabel oder DisplayPort Kabel verwenden! Nur so bekommst du deine 144Hz.


----------



## 5ch05ch0n3 (11. November 2012)

<> schrieb:


> Sehr gute Wahl!
> Viel Spaß damit!
> 
> Nicht vergessen: Dual DVI-D Kabel oder DisplayPort Kabel verwenden! Nur so bekommst du deine 144Hz.


 

Danke, ich versuch daran zu denken ohne euch wäre ich aufgeschmissen gewesen!

Gut das es Menschen gibt die anderen helfen und ihre Erfahrungen teilen


----------



## Painkiller (11. November 2012)

Immer wieder gerne! 
Dafür sind wir ja da!  

Das Kabel sollte bei Monitor dabei sein. Also nicht auf die Idee kommen, das alte Kabel vom jetzigen Monitor zu verwenden. 
Den Fall hatte wir auch schon mal hier um Forum. Da wurde sich dann gewundert, warum keine 120Hz möglich sind. Naja, ist ja auch irgendwie klar, wenn beim BenQ XL2420T anstelle von DVI-D das alte VGA-Kabel angeschlossen wird.


----------



## 5ch05ch0n3 (13. November 2012)

Der Monitor ist da, nur leider die Grafikkarte noch nicht kommt jedoch morgen (wenn alles gut läuft)
Jetzt hab ich vorab mal mit dem PRAD | Testprogramme | Eizo Monitortest einnen Test mit der Internen-Grafik-Schnittstelle gemacht. 
Mir ist aufgefallen das es Tote Pixel gibt zwar nur so vier, aber jetzt ist die Frage wie ist es damit zu verfahren? 
Meint ihr ich sollte so kleinig sein und auf einen Tausch bestehen oder bekomme ich dann auch keinen besseren?
Bei dem Preis von 400euro sollte ja eig. alles ohne fehler laufen mh.... bin jetzt irgendwie ratlos....


----------



## Painkiller (14. November 2012)

Mhm, stören die toten Pixel sehr? Wenn ja, umtauschen!


----------



## 5ch05ch0n3 (14. November 2012)

Das ist ja mein Problem, ich kann es nicht sagen. Gibt es den Monitore ohne tote Pixel oder sind die Chancen gering einen komplett einwandfreien zu bekommen?
Kann ich immer wegen toter Pixel umtauschen oder gibt es da eine Vorschrift?


----------



## Painkiller (14. November 2012)

Mindfactory bietet sowas an:
Pixelfehlerprfung -> Serviceangebote -> Info-Center - Hardware, Notebooks

Klar kann man deswegen Umtauschen.


----------



## 5ch05ch0n3 (14. November 2012)

THX, Lohnt sich diese Prüfung?


----------



## mr.4EvEr (14. November 2012)

5ch05ch0n3 schrieb:


> Nun viel geht nicht mehr, vllt noch max 20cm.
> Wie viel wird so empfohlen?


 
Es gibt keinen empfohlenen Abstand. Du solltest dich eben wohl fühlen. Wobei ich ein zu hell eingestelltes Display viel schlimmer finde, als ein rießengroßes. Ein Kumpel von mir sitzt 70-80cm von nem 32 Zoll TV entfernt. Selbst das ist für mich nicht zu viel. Die größe ist eben Geschmacks-und Gewöhnungssache.


----------



## 5ch05ch0n3 (14. November 2012)

Ja das stimmt schon, vor allem wenn man einen 22" davor hatte 

Lohnt sich diese Pixelprüfung, oder ist es zu teuer?


----------



## soth (14. November 2012)

Das ist nicht unbedingt Geschmacksache... 
Wenn dein Auge die Randzonen nur noch komplett verschwommen wahrnimmt, kann man sich die zusätzliche Bilddiagonale auch sparen!
Dafür hätte man dann eine höhere Pixeldichte und bei Spielen einen größeren Bereich den man mit einem Blick erfasst.


----------



## 5ch05ch0n3 (14. November 2012)

Ja schon jedoch wenn ich jetzt einen Monitor mit 120/144hz möchte, ist die Auswahl recht mager wie es sich ergeben hat.
Und bei einem momentanem Preis von ~400euro (27" (68,58cm) Asus VG278HE DVI+HDMI LED - Hardware, Notebooks) sollte der Monitor schon zu 100% in Ordnung sein.

Was genau heißt "verschwommen wahrnimmt"? Ich mein wie muss ich mir jetzt das vorstellen ums auszuschließen?


----------



## soth (15. November 2012)

Man kann immer nur einen Ausschnitt des Sichtfeldes scharf erkennen, die Randbereiche sind "verschwommen".
Das führt dazu, dass sich die Augen für das Fokussieren ständig bewegen müssen, was mit der Zeit ermüdend ist. 

Du kannst das ganz einfach selbst ausprobieren! Fokussiere einen Satz, der unten auf der Seite steht und schon einige Zeilen darüber erkennst du nichts mehr mehr scharf...
Ein tolles Negativbeispiel sind auch Untertitel die unerwartet oben  auftauchen, während unten ebenfalls ein Untertitel eingeblendet wird. Oder Zeilen die bis fast an den Rand reichen.


In Spielen und Filmen wird man sich immer primär auf die Geschehnisse in der Mitte des Bildes konzentrieren. 
Da die Randbereiche bei gleichem Abstand (Auge<->Monitor) aber noch weiter außerhalb der Mitte liegen, erkennt man den Inhalt noch schlechter, bzw. verpasst beim Fokussieren der Randbereiche mehr, da es schlichtweg länger dauert.


----------



## Painkiller (15. November 2012)

> Lohnt sich diese Pixelprüfung, oder ist es zu teuer?


Wenn man auf Nummer sicher gehen will, dann lohnt es sich. Oder eben wenn man genau weiß, das ein bestimmtes Modell sehr anfällig für tote Pixel ist.


----------



## 5ch05ch0n3 (15. November 2012)

Jetzt bin ich verwirrt diese Nachricht bekam ich von MF:

 mit Bedauern nehmen wir Ihre Reklamation zur Kenntnis. Leider ist es so, dass laut ISO-Norm 13406-2 bis zu 5 Subpixelfehler (pro einer Million Pixel) kein Reklamationsgrund sind und somit keine Abwicklung gemäß Gewährleistung möglich ist. Bitte beachten Sie die Informationen unter http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pixelfehlerklasse

Ein Austausch bei einem Monitor mit Pixelfehlern ist nur Möglich wenn die Prüfung bei der Bestellung mitbestellt wurde.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ihr Mindfactory Service Team

Heißt das jetzt ein umtausch ist nicht möglich da ich nur 4defekte habe oder wie es jetzt zu verstehen?


----------



## soth (15. November 2012)

Du hast laut Fernabsatzgesetz 14 Tage Rückgabe Recht. 
Es ist egal welche Pixelfehlerklasse der Monitor hat, du kannst ihn auch so einfach zurückschicken...


----------



## Painkiller (15. November 2012)

Seit wann hast du den Monitor? Du kannst immer noch von deinem Widerrufsrecht gebrauch machen.
Widerruf nach § 312d BGB -> Reklamation und Widerruf -> Info-Center


----------



## 5ch05ch0n3 (15. November 2012)

THX

Hab ihn seit Dienstag Abend.

Das heißt ich schicke ihn einfach zurück und bestell danach wieder einen. Ist das vllt. umständlich, geht jedoch laut MF nicht anders.


----------



## 5ch05ch0n3 (16. November 2012)

Hi Leute, jetzt hab ich iwie ein Problem mit dem Monitor.

Ich hab mir gedacht bevor ich ihn einschicke und mir einen neuen kommen lasse, teste ich diesen ob er mir überhaupt taugt.
Moni steht auf 120hz, wollte zuerst in MW3-MP testen. Hab die bei den Option der Grafik auf alles auf Extra, VSync. ist aus (bei an das gleiche Problem), auch auf 120hz eing. so nun zu meinem Problem:
Nach ca. 3Min. Spielzeit hängt sich der PC auf und der Monitor ist kompl. ROT, keine Reaktion auf die Tastatur oder Maus, ein schrilles Geräusch über Kopfhörer... 
Davor hab ich den Test mit 144hz versucht... gleiches problem.... voran liegt das?


----------



## Painkiller (16. November 2012)

Das klingt für mich nach der Grafikkarte. Könnte auf defekten VRAM hinweisen. 
Treiber ist aktuell?
Eine Soundkarte hast du nicht, oder?


----------



## 5ch05ch0n3 (16. November 2012)

Doch hab ich die ASUS Xonar DX und die Graka ist ja auch neu.... mh...
Das seltsame ist MW2 ging jetzt ohne Probleme, ich versuch es jetzt nochmal mit MW3 mal schauen was rauskommt...
So sah der Monitor aus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja der Treiber ist aktuell 306.97


so jetzt läuft es ohne probleme, ich glaube ich hab den Fehler gefunden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


1. die Bildqualität --> Nativ gestellt 
2. schreen space ambient occlusion --> aus

und jetzt gehts

Leider ist das Problem immer noch da, zwar nicht dauernd aber es passiert.

Kann ich irgendwie rausfinden wo das Problem liegt?


----------



## Painkiller (17. November 2012)

Schalte bei der Soundkarte im Panel mal den GX sowie alle andere Modi aus. Diese befinden sich unter der Lautstärkeregelung. 

Treiber ist aktuell?

Evtl mal ein anderes Kabel probiert?

Ansonsten rate ich dir mal, das du die Karte in einem anderen PC testest.


----------



## 5ch05ch0n3 (17. November 2012)

Werd ich bei nächster Gelegenheit gleich testen, THX

Meintest du hier oder?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich versuch noch die Graka beim Kumpel einzubauen, vllt leigt es ja an der Graka. Dann müsste ja der Fehler wieder vorkommen.

Treiber müsste der neueste sein.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Painkiller (19. November 2012)

> Meintest du hier oder?


Nein, ich meinte das hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da siehst du rechts unten die verschiedenen Modi. Deaktiviere diese mal alle.


----------

